# Anyone Try The Remington HyperSonic Shells?



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Just wondering how they perform. I use the Federal Ultra Shock now at 1550 fps and really like it so far.

Thanks


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Bought a box of the 3inch #4's and patterned them out of my Wingmaster with ImpCyl. The pattern was good but there was definitely some recoil behind those shells.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

shot 12 gauge BB loads through three different guns. i won't buy anymore.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Why will you not buy them again? Did you use them for hunting in the early season?
How did they perform or couldn't you tell any difference.

Gander Mountain has them on sale for $17.99 a box. I was going to try some BB for geese.

Thanks


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

i posted some info on this site before but cant remember when. I patterend them at 40 yards out of me SBE II through my kicks high flyer IC and MOd choke tubes. I patterened the REm hypersonic 1 1/4 oz #2s at 1700fps and compared it too the kents I usually shoot. 3.5 inch 1 1/4 oz #2s at 1625 fps. I used the champion duck paper targets and the hypersonics did not pattern well at all. Very blotchy! The kents patterened very evenly like usual. I will stick to my kents and black clouds. But thats just my set up. Pattern it out of yours and see what happens!


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Alright, has anyone actually used these for hunting?

How did they perform? Harder hitting or couldn't really tell any difference?

Thanks


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i wouldn't buy anymore because they did not pattern in any of the 3 guns i tried. big holes in the pattern. if they don't shoot on paper things won't change just because your shooting at birds.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Makes a guy think, speed of the shot might not be everything. Too fast might created more separation/inconsistent pattern. :shake:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Bingo! The laws of physics dictate that aerodynamic resistance increases exponentially with increases in speed. 10% increase in speed nets much more than a 10% increase in resistance. Air resistance is largely responsible for opening up a shot pattern. Over the past 35 years tests with various shot types, sizes, and chokes have conclusively proven this. It has also proven that the extra velocity is no longer there by around 60 yards. So it does not gain you any power at the ranges where it would make a difference. Now if you are looking to reduce your lead (forward allowance), it absolutely will do that. Just remember, pattern is what does the killing. Besides, the faster you launch a charge, the harder it kicks. A good friend tested some of these new Rem's last week and reports that they kicked like a mule. That means that it will take longer get off your second shot. Something to consider.


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Agreed on the lead and the kick. Guy I hunted with Saturday was shooting them and said they were kicking the crap out of him and he was out front of birds all morning.


----------



## tule goose tax. (Sep 27, 2011)

I bought seveal boxes last year in the 3.5 and they kicked the snot out of me.I use a super black eagle,with a limb saver pad,and still,after shooting half a box,I was shell shocked. They are the hardest kicking steel loads I have ever shot,and I will never buy them again. I have tried about every steel load on the market to find that right one,regardless of price. And I still come back to the best I have used,and thats winchester expert in 3.5 bbs and 3 inch 3s for ducks and geese. Forget that they are the best value period for steel shot shells,they work,and I have never had a dud.
I live in the pacific north west just a few miles from lower klamath,and tule lake national wildlife refuges,and I do alot of duck,and goose hunting. Anyway,try them,you will be glad you did,there half the price of the rem" hyper kick you to death" stuff,two boxes for the price of one rem.


----------



## ASIV (Sep 28, 2011)

The 3" #4s are great. Used them last year for the first time on wood duck pass shooting, and they are lethal. Kept using them through the season, on sea ducks, even canada geese. Benelli SBE2. Didn't like the #2s or BB though. 
I used to shoot the Kent 'blue death' tungsten matrix 3" #5s until they got too expensive...the Hypersonic is the first steel load that works for me.


----------



## NCFowlHook (Sep 27, 2011)

I used four boxes last year they suck in my opinion, I shoot a Benelli 12ga and they also kicked the snot out of me. I personally hold a grudge against these shells in particular as some how in god's green earth I received a good dose of unburnt gunpowder in my eye during a hunt which was prob just bad luck. Anyhow these shells have thought me to things carry eye drops and buy heavy shot


----------

